# Update Dunkirk and Canterbury P+R



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DUNKIRK

We took the 0800 departure from Dunkirk-Dover on 19th July and there was no sign of immigrants, which just reinforces my theory that Dunkirk, with few ferries and no queues on the approach, is not attractive as a location for 'hitching'.

CANTERBURY P+R

Since last year the method of charging has changed.

It is still £3.00 but wheras it used to cover 24 hrs. from entry it is now as follows.

If you enter before 1600 you pay £3.00 till midnight and have to pay another £3.00 from midnight, up to the following midnight. If you enter after 1600 you are charged £1.00 till midnight and then £3.00 from midnight.

So overnight costs either £4.00 or £6.00 - plus what 'he'/ 'she' spends on shopping.:surprise::laugh:

Unfortunately we entered at 1530 before we knew of new system, so first 1/2 hour effectively cost us £2.00 - C'est La Vie.:wink2:

Another point worth noting. After the entrance to the MH parking area there is a 2.4m height barrier into the normal car parking area. There also used to be one on the exit lane also. The exit lane barrier has disappeared. 

Therefore it is now possible, if the main MH parking is full, to go against the 'NO Entry' sign on the exit for 20-30m and turn right into the empty parking area behind the trees. Last night there were 5 MHs parked there.

It is not clear whether the height barrier was removed officially or not, but with the increased charges the Council maybe are tolerating the 'overflow' parking for the extra revenue.

If you park in the 'overflow' and wish to get to the Service Point' in the main MH area you have to negotiate crossing the inbound lane traffic - but possible with care.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Similarly, in Calais, with all the new fencing in place, not a single immigrant in sight.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Further update info for Canterbury Park & Ride,


Courtesy ('borrowed') from another forum :wink:


A second water tap has now been installed, separate from the original one apparently.


Never been a big issue for me but thought you'd all like to know.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Further update info for Canterbury Park & Ride,
> 
> Courtesy ('borrowed') from another forum :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete

I suggested that to the helpful guy in the Council who runs the MH site two years ago - maybe he had to wait for funds.

It would be interesting to know where it is situated.

I being a lazy bustard, so never wanting to get out the hose reel, always had to drive onto the pavement for our short hose to reach from the tap to the filler.

It is still an excellent facility even though they have changed the charging from being 24 hours from entry to finishing at midnight and needing to pay again from 0000, although one pays less from I think [Edit - just read my own post above and it is cheaper after 1600]

Geoff


----------

